
Show HN: WhatsApp dont allow bots so we made WhatsHash. WebApp with push notfctn - theharsh
https://whatshash.com/?hn
======
techaddict009
How about opening up API for other developers?

~~~
theharsh
We're working on the way in which user can introduce their own services. That
way WhatsHash can have large number of services and users can get more
features :)

